# HELP. I need a link to make my own flicker circuit



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

It needs to be more than just a flicker candle. I want to make it myself, so that I can adjust the flicker speed. I plan to drive air solenoids to give my props a random operation effect.... 
ANY TAKERS?
Come on I know someone can post me a fat Link!

THANKS IN ADVANCE!
VH:googly:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This may help - it's not exactly DIY, it's a kit. Looks like it will handle up to 110VAC loads. They also sell DC flicker circuits.

http://www.northcountryradio.com/Kitpages/flicker1.htm


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, but I am looking for diagrams and components to DIY.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I used this source for my flicker circuit.
http://www.phantasmechanics.com/alf.html
Hope it helps!


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

I think this may be your best bet...
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/cols/nv/vol6/col/nv126.pdf

you don't need the EFX-TEK Prop1 or 2(But they are perfect for this). But just a plain BS1 or BS2. The outputs of a basic stamp are not strong enough to drive a solenoid, so you will need a ULN2803 to drive the higher current.

In the attached PDF are code examples for BS1 and BS2 to produce a random flicker across the pins.
Output will look somthing like this...

Pin | 1 2 3 4 5 6
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
_____0 0 1 1 0 1
_____1 0 0 0 1 0
_____0 1 1 0 0 1
_____1 1 1 1 0 1

so when a pin goes to "1" that solenoid/device will turn on.
the examples in the pdf also show how to add a POT to control the rate of flicker.

Thats how I would do it any how.

Good Luck


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm doing a random blinking eyes using a homebrew Picaxe setup. I have 5 sets of LEDs linked in but obviously you could just use however many you want and drive Triacs or relays. The picaxe chip and board cost about $10. Programming is easy.

The board I used is here:

http://81.134.141.187/epages/Store.storefront/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store.TechSupplies/Products/AXE117

You can pick up inputs as well so that you could have a trigger then a random delay before the prop goes off.


----------

